# Asplundh chipper



## Jeffro2331 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello everyone my names Jeff and I'm starting my own tree service. I bought a old asplundh chipper in very good condition for how old it is. I'm not going to start working until the spring so I've got some time here. Yesterday I was checking a few things on it like oil level looking for grease points just the norm stuff. Now I found not one grease fitting there was oil in the air filter. I guess I haven't a clue about these chippers it's a 4 cylinder. So if anyone has any tips no how's ect I would deff love to here them! Also how do I find out what model# and how old it is

Thanks again!
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeffro2331 said:


> Hello everyone my names Jeff and I'm starting my own tree service. I bought a old asplundh chipper in very good condition for how old it is. I'm not going to start working until the spring so I've got some time here. Yesterday I was checking a few things on it like oil level looking for grease points just the norm stuff. Now I found not one grease fitting there was oil in the air filter. I guess I haven't a clue about these chippers it's a 4 cylinder. So if anyone has any tips no how's ect I would deff love to here them! Also how do I find out what model# and how old it is
> 
> Thanks again!
> Jeff



As I recall there was supposed to be oil in the filter in the bottom pan.I dont remember any grease fittings either I
guess you would see them if they are there.


----------



## Jeffro2331 (Dec 2, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> As I recall there was supposed to be oil in the filter in the bottom pan.I dont remember any grease fittings either I
> guess you would see them if they are there.



Yeah I was thinking that there should be oil in it after I dumped it out lol. Do you no what kind of oil should be in it and how do you clean it oil was nasty


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Dec 2, 2011)

that is an oil bath air cleaner .....clean the bowl ,sediments ,slime in the bottom , refill with clean motor oil 30wt is ok should be a full line on the bowl or housing somewhere . possibly a couple grease fittings on clutch linkage,pivots and bearing housing on the chipper knife shaft jk


----------



## Jeffro2331 (Dec 2, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> that is an oil bath air cleaner .....clean the bowl ,sediments ,slime in the bottom , refill with clean motor oil 30wt is ok should be a full line on the bowl or housing somewhere . possibly a couple grease fittings on clutch linkage,pivots and bearing housing on the chipper knife shaft jk



Ok but you never have to replace the filter it's self? I looked on the pillow blocks and there's not one grease fitting in fact the only ones I seen were on the clutch


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 4, 2011)

on the pillow blocks is there a small plug? might be a square drive maybe a allen, I've seen a couple chippers that didn't have grease fittings installed but had a small pipe plug in its place. if you can post some pics it will be easier to help


----------



## Jeffro2331 (Dec 4, 2011)

no tree to big said:


> on the pillow blocks is there a small plug? might be a square drive maybe a allen, I've seen a couple chippers that didn't have grease fittings installed but had a small pipe plug in its place. if you can post some pics it will be easier to help



Ok I'll get some pics up in a cupple days

Thanks again
Jeff


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeffro2331 said:


> Ok but you never have to replace the filter it's self? I looked on the pillow blocks and there's not one grease fitting in fact the only ones I seen were on the clutch



the metal mesh /perforated element can be flushed out with parts cleaner [safteykleen sink] or min spirits drys quickly then reinstall with clean oil in the bowl/housing jk


----------



## gdavis24 (Dec 19, 2011)

You have an old style oil bath air filter. Dump the bottom pan full of oil and leaked in water, spray clean or wipe it out. no replaceable anything. Fill with clean 30W, or even hydraulic oil up to about the 1.5 in mark, reinstall and tighten the band clamp well. 
the drum bearings are sealed and have no grease fittings. there were a couple zerks on the clutch housing, and on the leaf spring mounts. 
Aside from the engine dipstick and radiator, check the oil level in the governor. Top plug is a filler, center plug is the level. There is also a fuel filter in bottom cup of the fuel pump. 
Look over all the belts, and the radiator hoses for bad spots. 
Mine vibrates so much started using blue locktite, nyloc nuts and grade 8 bolts for repairs. 
Open up the drum housing and spray all the recessed allen bolts, from both ends of the through holes, with Kroil or other penetrating oil. When you have to change the blades it will give you a head start. the blades should be reasonably sharp, straight and free from big nicks. you really need to fire up and run 20 branches through to see how it feeds before looking for blade and bed knife problems. Good luck.
Also, I found vin plate attached inside the front frame rail, and vinnum welded onto top of LH front frame rail. Models in 1970-80 were JEX, JEY. Both these manuals are similar.


----------



## BDChainsaw (Dec 19, 2011)

Before firing it up and running anything through it put a pry bar and dial indicator on your drum to check the bearings. 1000 pounds at 3000 rpm metal to metal contact = BAD.


----------



## Jeffro2331 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well yesterday I did a smaller job and the chipper ran great! Japenese elm make makes me wish I had a feeder wheel though for sure. Thanks for all the posts above guys!

Another question is there a way to just put a paper filter in these things such a pain cleaning. Just looking for something I can pull out and put a new one! Also although the knifes are sharp one day I'm going to have to change/sharpen them anyone know how? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeffro2331 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok I decided instead of posting a new thread I would just ask a question about the chipper! I've got the 4 banger but the starters getting ready to go I'm going to need a starter anyone no what kinda motor it is or part #? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gdavis24 (Mar 18, 2012)

You still can't find any model/serial numbers ?
Can you post pictures?
Whatever the motor, chances are you will find parts, and starter rebuild service, at Napa or other auto parts store. Look for shop where counter people know how to look in the books, not just tell you what they have on line.


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeffro2331 said:


> Ok I decided instead of posting a new thread I would just ask a question about the chipper! I've got the 4 banger but the starters getting ready to go I'm going to need a starter anyone no what kinda motor it is or part #? Thanks in advance!



is it the 4 cyl ford? is it an overhead cam? if its an sohc its a "pinto" motor 2.3l also known as a ford 423 industrial engine so I would first start by looking for a starter for a ford pinto... if its a 4 cyl ford


----------



## millbilly (Mar 18, 2012)

If I remember right its a 172 CID (2.8L) Ford Industrial 4-cylinder. Also I think there is a grease fitting on the through bearing, it will be under the inspection plate on the power takeoff


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 19, 2012)

millbilly said:


> If I remember right its a 172 CID (2.8L) Ford Industrial 4-cylinder. Also I think there is a grease fitting on the through bearing, it will be under the inspection plate on the power takeoff



the normally offered small ford industrial engine was a 2.3l ("423" (4 cyl, 2.3l)) and was in thousands of chippers


----------



## Jeffro2331 (Mar 28, 2013)

*water pump*

OK so I know this is off topic but my water pump blew was wondering if anyone has model # parts # anything would be helpful now thanks guys


----------

